

Facebook Is Killing Me - tommaxwell
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/5122593985e5

======
threeseed
I never understand posts like these.

Facebook is merely a reflection of your life. It is your friends, your choices
about which posts to see, your choice to visit X number of times a day, your
choice to try and benchmark your life against theirs. If you are unhappy about
what your friends are posting and what that says about you then do something
about it. Work to improve your life, get different friends, seek counselling
or just continue to wish that more of your friends were miserable too.

